# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Monte carlo growth

## sbladerz

Hi. 
I need someone to help take a look at the photos below. I'm not sure if my monte carlo is on the right track to growing to a carpet.

----------


## limz_777

what light you using ? i notice MC only grow upward is against the glass or rocks

----------


## sbladerz

I'm using aquazonic al353 and up aqua pro led z-10

----------


## limz_777

most likely its not MC then

----------


## sbladerz

U mean the plants I got is not mc?

----------


## Clamence

Yeah mc have round leaves, urs looks elongated

----------


## sbladerz

Oh no. I was told they are mc. I got them from sun pets aquarium.

----------


## milk_vanilla

Looks like hm or rotala, close up photo might help

----------


## sbladerz

Here's a close up. Hope it helps.

----------


## jiajuen900

As far as I can tell, it's Monte Carlo. From the up lose photo, definitely not HM and doesn't look like any rotala.

how long have the plants been in the tank?

----------


## sbladerz

The first batch has been in it for almost 3 weeks. I got another batch just last Sunday and placed them in the empty spots

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Keep trimming the taller stalks and replanting them into the empty gaps, eventually they will fill in and achieve consistent heights, at the same developing a more creeping growth pattern... then you can start trimming them regularly like a lawn.

----------


## sbladerz

> Keep trimming and replanting the taller stalks into the empty gaps, eventually they will fill in and achieve consistent heights, at the same developing a more creeping growth pattern... then you can start trimming them regularly like a lawn.


Hi thanks for the reply. Do I trim and replant the top while leaving the bottom intact in the soil? 
Or do I remove the bottom?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi thanks for the reply. Do I trim and replant the top while leaving the bottom intact in the soil? 
> Or do I remove the bottom?


If the bottom stems and leaves are still healthy and fresh, then just cut the tops and replant them, leave the bottom section to continue growing. This is one of the common methods of propagating stem plants.

Monte carlo supplied at LFS are usually in emersed form, so there will naturally be some percentage of the older emersed leaves melting, those you should remove to reduce rotting organic matter (which tends to attract algae).

----------


## sbladerz

> If the bottom stems and leaves are still healthy and fresh, then just cut the tops and replant them, leave the bottom section to continue growing. This is one of the common methods of propagating stem plants.
> 
> Monte carlo supplied at LFS are usually in emersed form, so there will naturally be some percentage of the older emersed leaves melting, those you should remove to reduce rotting organic matter (which tends to attract algae).


Thank you for the explanation. Will definitely try out what u suggest. 
However I face problem trying to get the cuttings into the soil. They tend to float up and not grip on.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Thank you for the explanation. Will definitely try out what u suggest. 
> However I face problem trying to get the cuttings into the soil. They tend to float up and not grip on.


Just trim the tops with at least 3-4 leaf nodes on a stem, then plant them deep into the soil, 2-3 leaf nodes can be fully buried in the soil, only leave the top 1-2 leaf nodes above the soil. That will ensure the newly planted stems wouldn't float up.

----------


## sbladerz

> Just trim the tops with at least 3-4 leaf nodes on a stem, then plant them deep into the soil, 2-3 leaf nodes can be fully buried in the soil, only leave the top 1-2 leaf nodes above the soil. That will ensure the newly planted stems wouldn't float up.


Sure thing. Let me try that out!

----------


## kurty

Attachment 46670

MC is easy, even for a newbie like me  :Very Happy:

----------


## sbladerz

> Attachment 46670
> 
> MC is easy, even for a newbie like me


Wa looks really nice! How long did it take u to achieve that?
Did u do any of the trimming like UA Bro suggested? 

Just last Sunday I bought some more mc which was already carpeted on a steel mesh. I remove the mesh and took chunks of the carpet and just place on the emptier area. Is it alright? Or more advisable to have it plan in stem by stems?

----------


## XxbloodxX

something is wrong there... why is it growing upwards?  :Eh?:

----------


## sbladerz

> something is wrong there... why is it growing upwards?


I thought so too. I even got co2 setup and do ei dosing. 
But it's just growing upwards with some creeping sideways. 
That's why requesting for valuable advice. 
Meanwhile will have to try out trimming them.

----------


## kurty

> Wa looks really nice! How long did it take u to achieve that?
> Did u do any of the trimming like UA Bro suggested? 
> 
> Just last Sunday I bought some more mc which was already carpeted on a steel mesh. I remove the mesh and took chunks of the carpet and just place on the emptier area. Is it alright? Or more advisable to have it plan in stem by stems?


It took me a few months like 4?
I didn't follow as what plant fairy aka mentioned... I'm lazy...

Just let nature take its course but I did cut a little yesterday as it was really thick and plant in my other tank.

For faster growth, better to go by stem

----------


## sbladerz

> It took me a few months like 4?
> I didn't follow as what plant fairy aka mentioned... I'm lazy...
> 
> Just let nature take its course but I did cut a little yesterday as it was really thick and plant in my other tank.
> 
> For faster growth, better to go by stem


Wow 4months. Thanks for sharing. Mine is 3 weeks at the moment. Perhaps I need to be more patient too. But I really hope that mine is mc and not something else.

----------


## Clamence

> It took me a few months like 4?
> I didn't follow as what plant fairy aka mentioned... I'm lazy...
> 
> Just let nature take its course but I did cut a little yesterday as it was really thick and plant in my other tank.
> 
> For faster growth, better to go by stem


Bro are u using co2 for that tank? Sry TS, im goin off topic a liitle

----------


## tureblue82

growing upwards usually is not enough light.

----------


## XxbloodxX

Light Requirement for MC is not very high though

----------


## sbladerz

Thats what I read too. Moderate lighting. Plus I got two sets of lights. 
Perhaps it's my initial planting method. Anyway I have just trimmed them and replant the trimming stem by stem. 
Previously I just took a bunch and stuff them in.

----------


## limz_777

i am using z 10/diy co2 initially for my 30-c , MC will creep just that it grows slow , after a while i add another my old pl 18 watt ,

----------


## kurty

> Bro are u using co2 for that tank? Sry TS, im goin off topic a liitle


yeah, using Co2




> growing upwards usually is not enough light.


agreed, i'm using evo, 3W per led.

----------


## smirnon

Like kurty say, it's real easy, mine also just anyhow put only  :Wink: 
My first planted and first go at having a proper fish tank
image1.jpg

----------


## sbladerz

Those trimmings that I replanted. They are growing upwards with some slight creeping.

----------


## kurty

> Like kurty say, it's real easy, mine also just anyhow put only 
> My first planted and first go at having a proper fish tank
> image1.jpg


wow, your tank is beautiful





> Those trimmings that I replanted. They are growing upwards with some slight creeping.


its normal, i just ignore it.
the roots will find their ways into the soil.

After having great success in my 1.5ft, i'm moving to 2ft to restart all over again.

----------


## mercur1al

> Like kurty say, it's real easy, mine also just anyhow put only 
> My first planted and first go at having a proper fish tank
> image1.jpg


Is that aquazonic t5 lights? the pink box kind?

----------


## smirnon

i'm not too sure the box, but it is aquazonic 2 tube light!! 

actually thinking of putting the whole setup for sale but havent got the privilege yet =p

----------


## Allan Asis

that doesn't look like a common monte carlo to me. Could it be a different strand? I can't imagine MC having strong enough stems to be able to grow upwards.
This is my old tank with MC as carpet and no matter what I do (lowering lights, and sometimes unstable CO2 lol!), they still just crawl to the ground when they grow.

----------


## super9

> If the bottom stems and leaves are still healthy and fresh, then just cut the tops and replant them, leave the bottom section to continue growing. This is one of the common methods of propagating stem plants.
> 
> Monte carlo supplied at LFS are usually in emersed form, so there will naturally be some percentage of the older emersed leaves melting, those you should remove to reduce rotting organic matter (which tends to attract algae).


I wish someone told me that earlier!

----------


## sbladerz

My monte carlo have been growing well for the past weeks. They have been creeping quite alot. 

Photo taken as of 25th February

----------

